# So I have a feeling this will get me laughed at...



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Did you know that if you go to Stephanie Meyer's website....you can find a partial draft of what was going to be book#5. (She put it off, and explains why) Which is Book #1...from Edward's point of view. It is amazing!!!! Go check it out. And now - I will have to go reserach what you mentioned! 

We can get laughed at together. :tongue:


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

newshooter10 said:


> Did you know that if you go to Stephanie Meyer's website....you can find a partial draft of what was going to be book#5. (She put it off, and explains why) Which is Book #1...from Edward's point of view. It is amazing!!!! Go check it out. And now - I will have to go reserach what you mentioned!
> 
> We can get laughed at together. :tongue:


Oh yes! Midnight Sun was sooo good! She stopped writing it because someone leaked the parts that she hadn't finished writing yet! She has another book called The Host that was awesome! I keep waiting for her to write a sequel to that! She has some talent!!!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

i am not laughing at all....big twi-hard fan here!! :banana: i read the partial draft to mid night sun on her website awhile back when it first came out...it is really interesting i just wish she would finish it and publish it already!! lol i too can't wait for the book #5!!!!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> i am not laughing at all....big twi-hard fan here!! :banana: i read the partial draft to mid night sun on her website awhile back when it first came out...it is really interesting i just wish she would finish it and publish it already!! lol i too can't wait for the book #5!!!!


Now watch DocMort will come in here and make some smart butt comment about me making him watch the movies! And FYI Jacob sure did grow up for the second movie!!!!! Still on Team Edward though! And from what I saw in the first movie, he is a good deer hunter!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Edward is freakin HOT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Edward is freakin HOT!!!!!!!!!!


Robert Pattinson is just amazing period... It is something with his eyes and voice... 

But I have to admit, I do have my own Real Life Edward.... :tongue:

Trying to get bonus points here...


----------



## Coltran03 (Aug 6, 2009)

*My wife is on Team Jacob*

I saw this pop up on the New Posts section and was looking for a good laugh so I clicked on it. Not what I was expecting but since this is the subject, I do have a question. What character is the new book you are talking about going to be based on. My wife and sister in law are obsessed with the books. The both read the whole series in less then 3 weeks (sister in law did it in 9 days). She would be super excited to know about this, so I was hoping to give her some good news when I came home from work today.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

Coltran03 said:


> I saw this pop up on the New Posts section and was looking for a good laugh so I clicked on it. Not what I was expecting but since this is the subject, I do have a question. What character is the new book you are talking about going to be based on. My wife and sister in law are obsessed with the books. The both read the whole series in less then 3 weeks (sister in law did it in 9 days). She would be super excited to know about this, so I was hoping to give her some good news when I came home from work today.


The character is Bree Tanner. She is a new born vampire created by Victoria. The book is coming out July 5th and will be called The short second life of Bree Tanner.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

:darkbeer: OMG Team Edward, haha lol :elf_moon:


Sorry ladies I will leave you be.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

docmort said:


> :darkbeer: Omg team edward, haha lol :elf_moon:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies i will leave you be.


i knew it!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Alas I can not laugh at any of your for your Twilight love.IT all started with my tween daughter falling in love with the series.I can't believe how dedicated she was to reading books! Then the wife had to see what all the hub bub was about and read the first book in ONE NIGHT! I woke up at 3am and she was still reading! I gave her a little crap for that one.

Then book two and then book 3,I couldn't imaging that a series could be so captivating and have a following that it did.Well I ended up going to Malaysia for a few weeks for work and the wife downloaded the series on my Ipod.(Yes she had to go and buy it on audio books as well) So there I am on a 17 hour flight listing away and finding myself drawn into the damn series as well.

My buddies have been giving me crap for letting my little secret out but I have heard from their wives and girlfriends that THEY have joined in and started reading them as well..HAHHA 

*GO TEAM JASPER*


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I felt a snicker coming out but then I checked myself... while I don't read twilight I have the same obsession with the Stephanie Plum novels by Janet Evanovich.... 

I'm on team Ranger:tongue:

wish they would make a movie for us too:sad:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

milehighoutlaw said:


> alas i can not laugh at any of your for your twilight love.it all started with my tween daughter falling in love with the series.i can't believe how dedicated she was to reading books! Then the wife had to see what all the hub bub was about and read the first book in one night! I woke up at 3am and she was still reading! I gave her a little crap for that one.
> 
> Then book two and then book 3,i couldn't imaging that a series could be so captivating and have a following that it did.well i ended up going to malaysia for a few weeks for work and the wife downloaded the series on my ipod.(yes she had to go and buy it on audio books as well) so there i am on a 17 hour flight listing away and finding myself drawn into the damn series as well.
> 
> ...




lol


----------



## O'Mordha (Mar 27, 2010)

My wife was obsessed with them books.

I can't get my mind around all them romantic/drama novels.

Not to say I don't enjoy fiction, just more into creative writing styles.

Orwell, Palahniuk, Huxley and Pynchon are some of my favorite authors.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

MileHighOutlaw said:


> Alas I can not laugh at any of your for your Twilight love.IT all started with my tween daughter falling in love with the series.I can't believe how dedicated she was to reading books! Then the wife had to see what all the hub bub was about and read the first book in ONE NIGHT! I woke up at 3am and she was still reading! I gave her a little crap for that one.
> 
> Then book two and then book 3,I couldn't imaging that a series could be so captivating and have a following that it did.Well I ended up going to Malaysia for a few weeks for work and the wife downloaded the series on my Ipod.(Yes she had to go and buy it on audio books as well) So there I am on a 17 hour flight listing away and finding myself drawn into the damn series as well.
> 
> ...


All of my friends say that I am Alice to a T! So I am totally TEAM JASPER!!!


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

MileHighOutlaw said:


> Alas I can not laugh at any of your for your Twilight love.IT all started with my tween daughter falling in love with the series.I can't believe how dedicated she was to reading books! Then the wife had to see what all the hub bub was about and read the first book in ONE NIGHT! I woke up at 3am and she was still reading! I gave her a little crap for that one.
> 
> Then book two and then book 3,I couldn't imaging that a series could be so captivating and have a following that it did.Well I ended up going to Malaysia for a few weeks for work and the wife downloaded the series on my Ipod.(Yes she had to go and buy it on audio books as well) So there I am on a 17 hour flight listing away and finding myself drawn into the damn series as well.
> 
> ...



My boyfriend...read the whole series in about a week...just like I did.  You just can't help it...they draw EVERYONE IN, nomatter age or sex.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

If I could get my boyfriend to read them, I might pass out! But then again for lack of better explanation, my boyfriend doesn't believe in that kind of love... LOL

I try to tell myself that somewhere inside his body is a heart that is just hidden by guns, and anti tank weapons... 

But oh how I love him anyways!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I cannot wait tell the new book comes out!! Yippe!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

anathema2208 said:


> If I could get my boyfriend to read them, I might pass out! But then again for lack of better explanation, my boyfriend doesn't believe in that kind of love... LOL
> 
> I try to tell myself that somewhere inside his body is a heart that is just hidden by guns, and anti tank weapons...
> 
> But oh how I love him anyways!


you forgot bows also


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

DocMort said:


> you forgot bows also


I thought that was true with out saying...


----------



## FLcracker (Apr 16, 2009)

I read on the website that "the second short life of Bree Tanner" is due to be released on June 5th. Hope this is true, I need another twilight fix myself.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

FLcracker said:


> I read on the website that "the second short life of Bree Tanner" is due to be released on June 5th. Hope this is true, I need another twilight fix myself.


I got an email saying July, so its after the movie... Guess I need to check that!


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*To ALL Twilight Fans*

This one's for you...


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

Davik said:


> This one's for you...


Dave you are here by banded from the womens forum... I do not like this post as it offends the happiness in me... It is the same as killing a puppy... :tomato:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

grrrrrr baby


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*Banded?*



anathema2208 said:


> Dave you are here by banded from the womens forum... I do not like this post as it offends the happiness in me... It is the same as killing a puppy... :tomato:


You mean as in banded like a Canada Goose or a Northern Mallard?...or do you mean Banned?!? :wink:


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

Davik said:


> You mean as in banded like a Canada Goose or a Northern Mallard?...or do you mean Banned?!? :wink:


Oh you know what I mean! :sad:


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> grrrrrr baby


omg wow!!!


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

anathema2208 said:


> Now watch DocMort will come in here and make some smart butt comment about me making him watch the movies! And FYI Jacob sure did grow up for the second movie!!!!! Still on Team Edward though! And from what I saw in the first movie, he is a good deer hunter!


Tell him not to feel bad...I happen to know another AT member who has watched both movies. And he will be taking me to the theater in June to see the next one! I love to read, but I don't remember ever reading a book that was as hard to put down as those were. I went to Walmart for three consecutive days to buy "the next one"!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

So glad to know I'm not the only one! :wink: My daughter talked me into reading them and I couldn't put them down. Read the entire series in just over a week!! TEAM EDWARD all the way!! :tongue:

My daughter has had a Twilight party for both the movie releases and we saw them at midnight on opening night! Of course I was only there for the kids :embara: .....yeah right!! :wink:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I was forced to go and talked through all of New Moon so...


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

I love the books soooooooo much... They are my second favorite series next to Harry Potter! But I have always had a passion for reading and if you liked Twilight you will love the House of Night by P.C. Cast. They are a mix between Harry Potter and Twilight... But they are a little more grown up. ALSO read The Host by Stephaine Meyer. It is also a little more of a grown up book... But I couldn't put it down either!!!!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

No laughing here. Great series and love her writing!! Can't wait for the new one and future books from her to come out.


----------



## Encore88 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been forced into the Twilight world by a 13 yr old daughter. Edward is just too pasty for me, Jacob just way too young...I gotta go with Team Charlie!:laugh:


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*Hey Vampira!*

How bout this?!? :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Amen to that Davik


----------



## huntresss (Mar 18, 2010)

*Twilight*

Im addicted to twilight myself... 

Super hilarious pic... 

Ever seen the twilight parody song on youtube? Check it out...Search "Twilight what have you done with my wife"


----------

